# Do you care about your Museum?



## Box-monkey (Jan 28, 2010)

Well do you? I kinda do.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes. Which is why I donate whatever I catch/dig up.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 28, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Yes. Which is why I donate whatever I catch/dig up.


You donated hardly any bugs in WW when I first wified with you >.>


Yes... I only need 3 more paintings before I complete my WW museum


----------



## Box-monkey (Jan 28, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ehingen Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 28, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ehingen Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I had no dark hybrids when you did.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 28, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe... Jealous... much? 
I earned my WW gold net fair and square T_T


----------



## Micah (Jan 28, 2010)

I try to collect everything in the museum except paintings.


----------



## Josh (Jan 28, 2010)

I've only got a shark in my museum, I use it to show off


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 28, 2010)

Paintings take for ever to get and are very risky when you buy them, from Redd.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 28, 2010)

*Jaws theme plays*

Btw josh... your avi changes so fast >.> every time I see a post by you, your avi changes :0


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm halfway done with completing my museum in City Folk.


----------



## Josh (Jan 28, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> *Jaws theme plays*
> 
> Btw josh... your avi changes so fast >.> every time I see a post by you, your avi changes :0


Haha, I know  . 
It's a random Avatar, If you want to have on PM me.


----------



## easpa (Jan 28, 2010)

No, I can't say I do.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 28, 2010)

@ Josh: KK I'll pm you once I've made all of mine ;D


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, i do. 

If i catch a fish, i'll donate it, or if i catch a fish i really like i'll keep it. If i've already caught it before, i'll sell it. Same goes wit dem buggers.

I try to donate all the paintings i can.

If i'm low on money, i'll sell some fossils. Once i get a big enough profit i'll start donating.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 28, 2010)

yup,i always donate bugs,fossils,and panitings,just gotta find a deng beetle before winter is gone >:/


----------



## Trundle (Jan 28, 2010)

I usually do. Fossils almost done.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 29, 2010)

Of course I do! I'm almost done!


----------



## Micah (Jan 29, 2010)

I just realized I only have 1 painting in Wild World. 0_0


----------



## SamXX (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, I always donate everything to the museum, I even give all my Gyroids to Brewster.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 1, 2010)

Depends on my mood. By the way, what are dark gyroids?


----------



## Yokie (Feb 1, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Depends on my mood. By the way, what are dark gyroids?


Gyroids from the dark side. No seriously I don't know.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Feb 1, 2010)

No! But I know someone who does and he tryed to steal my fossils


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 1, 2010)

I just go inside museum for k.k


----------



## Craziness (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah. When it gets full of common stuff, I just sell. Yay money.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 1, 2010)

When I used to play, no.


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 1, 2010)

The museum is the best place to play hide and go seek at


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 2, 2010)

I donated fossils after i did that i started to catch fish and insects


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool did u catch fish online in ur friends town or on your own time?


----------



## Pear (Feb 2, 2010)

When I did play, my main goal was to fill the museum. I always donated something the first time I got it.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Mar 6, 2010)

YES.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 6, 2010)

nooooooooo


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah. I hate feeling up the painting rooms though. it's been like 5 weeks since I haven't receieved a forged one.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2010)

I keep getting real ones.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 7, 2010)

Heck yes, I've got no use for Fossils, Bugs, Fish and Paintings anyways. Until one of the animals wants one, of course.


----------



## random guy (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, I can't _not_ donate stuff to it. D: Even if I get a super rare bug or something, I MUST give it away.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Mar 11, 2010)

Of course, why else would I complete 95% of it 
I love catching those pain-in-the-butt bugs, and imprison them forever >


----------



## michaelw (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes I care for the musuem if I collect a fossil,fish,bug that i havent collected before I would donate it straight away.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2010)

Join everything animal crossing (EAC)


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep.~

I buy the paintings and everything.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 5, 2010)

No to topic


----------



## shaunaxolouise (Jun 21, 2010)

i do too, i always donate my fish/bugs to the museum before i sell them, even if they are rare + worth a lot.


----------



## Karmayla (Jun 22, 2010)

I sure do, ha. I still have a ways to go, but I'm working on it.


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 22, 2010)

I just do fishing most of the time


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 24, 2010)

Definatly. I love my museam....

Wow spelling errors lol. I'm not a good speller.

I also love Blathers, I think he's cool ;]


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 24, 2010)

Only in my Wild World game; the others (GC & Wii) I only play casually, so I don't care.

I have all the paintings and fossils in Bentley's museum and over half of the bugs/fish. Lol, I should have them all by now but I get lazy fishing after a while!


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 25, 2010)

A rule I follow:

First time I ever caught a fish/bug or dig up a fossil first time knowing about it. Donate
Paintings are an exception because of forgeries.


----------



## Catie (Jul 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Yes, i do.
> 
> If i catch a fish, i'll donate it, or if i catch a fish i really like i'll keep it. If i've already caught it before, i'll sell it. Same goes wit dem buggers.
> 
> ...


I pretty much do the same thing.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 5, 2010)

No.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 5, 2010)

In Animal Crossing: Wild World, I am very close to finishing. So yes, I care about the museum in Wild World. In City Folk, I sometimes bother to donate, but I don't care as much as I do in Wild World. And in the GameCube one, I don't care AT ALL.


----------



## Kelly18 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes i do because every time i catch/fish one i donate it to the museum if it hasn't been donated already.


----------



## Rene (Jul 20, 2010)

CF yes, but couldn't care less about my museum in WW


----------



## StarGamer50 (Jul 26, 2010)

I donate what's new, sell what's already donated.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 26, 2010)

StarGamer50 said:
			
		

> I donate what's new, sell what's already donated.


^^^^

I do this in all my AC games.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I honestly do not care about the museum. I have never cared about completing it. I always sell my stuff.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

Upon first beginning the game, I didn't really care. But now I try to make an effort to donate everything


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes. I donate everything I get unless I have already donated it


----------



## Don't_ask_Alice (Jun 13, 2018)

The main reason I donated is to unlock or get special items like the gold tool sets. When you first start it's hard to resist bells or just having your museum full. Plus you don't have to see blathers beg more then once to get a fossil. So I figure why not? Once your house is upgraded all the way it's another thing you can do in the game.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 14, 2018)

I do care about completing the fossil, bug, fish, and artwork collections in my museums. Not only does donating these things give you eventual access to a second floor for more storage space (or the actual intended purpose of setting up displays of your items), Celeste, and access to silver tools, but it also leads to being able to acquire The Roost caf?. Being the fan of birds that I am, I love Blathers, Celeste, and Brewster. I also enjoy working in the caf? and being able to sell the Superb Coffee Beans for a nice 8,000 profit. The coffee making items, the clothes, and the Brewstoid family of gyroids are all great rewards. 

More importantly though, it's nice to walk around in your museum and see all of your effort and dedication pay off in the form of beautiful exhibits. It's especially nice to see your villagers comment on how nice it looks and, up until you complete everything, it gives you a nice incentive to really play the game to its fullest extent and see what it has in store.


----------



## f l a s h (Jun 14, 2018)

Sometimes I think I do and then I get too lazy to actually try and complete it


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes I do.  I'm currently trying to complete it and I'm doing rather well with my collections of bugs, fish and sea creatures. However, the art collection is going to take a while.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 16, 2018)

I do care about the museum and try my best to donate as much as stuff as possible, even if it's 
sometimes not that easy.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes. I always try to donate if I haven?t donated yet. But I don?t really hassle to complete it. I take my time.


----------



## mertle (Jun 16, 2018)

yup! whenever i catch or dig up something for the first time i'll always donate it, and whenever redd is in town i'll look up the genuine art to donate also.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 26, 2018)

I don’t care about my museum honestly.


----------



## Lily Mayor (Aug 25, 2018)

actually i have never cared for the museum... maybe i should, so i could get the cafe


----------



## sigh (Aug 25, 2018)

i do, especially because i always want to unlock the shop & roost cafe in my towns. it's lame but i feel bad that blathers starts off in an empty museum so i donate when i can. i'm aiming to complete it eventually


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 25, 2018)

I always try to complete the museum in every game. I think it's necessary for completion, and I just really enjoy being in there to begin with.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 25, 2018)

Very much so, I loved reading the new information posted whenever I'd donate something.


----------



## Tri (Aug 25, 2018)

It's always been my favorite feature. Not all the bug and fish blurbs are accurate, but collecting them provides such a satisfying sense of completion. Too bad I don't like the music, or I would spend more time in the exhibits.


----------

